# When can babies hear external voices/noise in the womb?



## JaymeeBee

Hello again...I'm thread crazy today!

I am wondering when unborn babies are able to hear external voices, etc... My 8 year old has been talking to my belly for weeks now...I wonder when bubs will hear her? Also I want to play music to my belly, like I did with my DD (actually it was more talk radio:blush:...ya I'm a nerd), but this time I'm thinking Classical piano stuff.


----------



## pixydust

i think its around 24 weeks when they start to respond to noises outside the womb :)


----------



## emmi26

my baby is 25 weeks and he really is starting to react to sounds he gets very excited at big sisters voice !!! he loves music with a beat especially queen radio gaga !!!! he gets giddy at that!!! oh and my mum slamed the door earlier and he jumped a mile !!!!!


----------



## mummyzilla

My baby was a big snow patrol fan LOL


----------



## JaymeeBee

LOL @ Mummyzilla


----------



## blessed

I read that a baby starts to hear things INSIDE the womb around 17-18 weeks I think... then they are able to start hearing things OUTSIDE the womb around 24 or 25 weeks.

I've also heard some people saying that bubs can't hear until 30 weeks.. but for some reason I don't believe that.. lol


----------



## JaymeeBee

The earliest I've read it is possible is 15 weeks to hear YOUR voice and between 16 1/2 to 20 weeks to hear other people's voices, etc...

It's been a while since I have been pregnant, but I know with my DD, she responded to voices talking to my belly at about 27 to 30 weeks, but she may have heard them earlier, who knows:shrug:


----------



## blessed

JaymeeBee said:


> The earliest I've read it is possible is 15 weeks to hear YOUR voice and between 16 1/2 to 20 weeks to hear other people's voices, etc...
> 
> It's been a while since I have been pregnant, but I know with my DD, she responded to voices talking to my belly at about 27 to 30 weeks, but she may have heard them earlier, who knows:shrug:

Thats a good point! I'm sure there has to be a difference between the baby hearing mommy's voice and hearing other peoples voices. Your own voice would be heard much sooner than everybody elses I would imagine... It's resonating in your body no?? :shrug:


----------



## JaymeeBee

LOL my poor bubs, he must get so annoyed listening to me nag at his papa all weekend lmao.

If he can hear my voice, then imagine what the OTHER sounds must sound like :haha: The poor darling, hope he's learned to plug his ears after dinner ;) Just kidding!


----------



## blessed

hahahah!:rofl: Maybe he'll grow to love those sounds... and everytime after dinner, he will be the most relaxed... :haha:


----------



## JaymeeBee

LMAO...maybe:haha:


----------



## Pixxie

The inner bones of the ear are developed from 15 weeks onwards meaning its possible for them to hear loud noises as early as this. My baby jumped at a loud noise I made at 15 weeks :haha: its only towards 3rd tri they can interpret the noises and respond in certain ways, like getting excited by hearing your voice, music etc but they can still hear those things :) xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow, so I think I'm gonna start playing music to bubs tonight and talking to my tummy more. This one seems to be up late at night and quiet throughout the day, so maybe before bed I will play him/her a little classical piano.


----------



## taylor197878

im 24 weeks and i have only just noticed the lo recat to outside noise if im shouting at the kids it kicks, yesterday i played music from my phone on to my belly and the lo starts dancing around.


----------



## Gem_88

My 'Pregnancy Bible' says that they are able to detect sounds from 13 weeks from vibrations through the skin


----------



## lozzy21

From what iv read baby can only realy hear your voice and the bass of music clearly. Everything else is realy muffled because it has to travel through skin, muscle and then the amniotic fluid, like what you hear when you swim underwater in the swimming baths.


----------

